# Does anyone knows the exact name of the coat color of this horse?



## Morale (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello,

does anyone knows the exact name of the coat colour of the horse in the middle of the attached file? I know it's probably a kind of bay but under bay or brown horse I only find too bright or too dark horses. No horse is similar to this one. I really want to know if this coat color has a own name or if it's just a normal bay/brown. The horse on the other picture (with the blue shadow roll) has a similar coat. 

I hope I don't sound stupid, I really like that coat colour and I've seen it on at least 5 or 6 race horses, but I'm not sure if they were all the same. Sorry if it's actually really clear that it's just a normal bay/brown and that it makes me sounds like an idiot.






Both of the picture aren't mine and the credit goes to the photographers for both of them.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would say he's a Dark Bay.


----------



## Morale (Apr 7, 2019)

Rafa said:


> I would say he's a Dark Bay.


Dark bay is the colour that's kinda too dark. However, thank you, it can be some kind of dark bay and maybe I just have to dig deeper.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

First photo is a chestnut in the foreground, second one is a bay.


----------



## Morale (Apr 7, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> First photo is a chestnut in the foreground, second one is a bay.


I meant the one in the middle. Said that in the first sentence, I'm aware that the foreground one is a chestnut.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bay


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Morale said:


> I meant the one in the middle. Said that in the first sentence, I'm aware that the foreground one is a chestnut.


Eh, unnecessarily rude.


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

Lurcherlad said:


> Eh, unnecessarily rude.


I agree.


----------



## Morale (Apr 7, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Eh, unnecessarily rude.


Sorry, it wasn't supposed to sound rude.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

It's dark bay but have to say you didn't need to be so rude to people who were trying to answer your query


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my horse.

He's a classic Bay.

The one in the photo looks Dark Bay.








​


----------



## Morale (Apr 7, 2019)

niamh123 said:


> It's dark bay but have to say you didn't need to be so rude to people who were trying to answer your query


I didn't wanted to sound round at all actually, I'm sorry that it sounds so rude. I'm going to tell it in other words next time. 
But thank you


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

He is a stunner I love his great looking head in complete proportion to his body


----------



## Morale (Apr 7, 2019)

Rafa said:


> This is my horse.
> 
> He's a classic Bay.
> 
> ...


He's a little bit brighter than the ones on the pictures, but darker than the bright ones that I found under the few kinds of bay. Thank you


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Rafa said:


> This is my horse.
> 
> He's a classic Bay.
> 
> ...


Beautiful ! :Kiss


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Rafa said:


> This is my horse.
> 
> He's a classic Bay.
> 
> ...


He's gorgeous @Rafa


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rafa said:


> This is my horse.
> 
> He's a classic Bay.
> 
> ...


So good looking!

The image of my beloved Bay 

She was Cleveland x Thoroughbred


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you.

Paddy is a Thoroughbred Cross and I have often wondered if the other half is Cleveland Bay.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Yes, you can definitely see some warmblood in there, but he's really nicely balanced and put together  
Lovely expression too


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Mahogany Bay.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Rafa said:


> This is my horse.
> 
> He's a classic Bay.
> 
> ...


Ahh handsome lad!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oooh, if we're doing pictures of bays, here's mine. Thoroughbred X Dutch Warmblood. Sorry about the poor quality pic, just snapped the print on my wall.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

LJC675 said:


> Oooh, if we're doing pictures of bays, here's mine. Thoroughbred X Dutch Warmblood. Sorry about the poor quality pic, just snapped the print on my wall.
> 
> View attachment 403033


Gorgeous! Pretty decent size fence too!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

He's getting old (23) and obviously didn't have his ear trumpet to hand as he thought you said grey not bay!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rafa said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Paddy is a Thoroughbred Cross and I have often wondered if the other half is Cleveland Bay.


Just found an old photo of my mare to compare to your boy. She looks paler to me but it could be light/time of year. She was registered with the Cleveland Bay Society and the certificate shows her breeding - I'd say your boy defo has some Cleveland there 










My dad painted the watercolour...


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

She's a beauty.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rafa said:


> She's a beauty.


She had a nature and temperament to match too :Happy


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

My Paddy has. He's like a big dog and extremely affectionate.

Looking at your mare, I can see such a strong likeness. I know Paddy is a Thoroughbred cross, but I don't know what cross and I have never been able to trace his background.

I rescued him in 2002, as an eight year old and I know he came from the Leicester area. He is registered somewhere as Mr. Mannering, or Mr. Mainwaring, but I don't know where.

I believe his sire was a Chaser.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I was always of the impression that with a black mane and tail, that horse would be dark bay. If mane and tail are also dark brown, then the horse is described as dark brown (which is far less common than dark bay - in fact I think I've only ever seen one).


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My mare was apparently classed as True Bay as she had no white on her at all with black mane, tail lower legs and hooves.


----------

